# UKBFF Bikini class



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it has just been announced that the UKBFF have decided to introduce a Bikini class next season with the first show hosting the class being the Hercules on the 17th October......

more details will follow in the coming months i am sure....but i am sure many will agree this is a good move by the UKBFF which will definitely open up the sport to a wider female audience and this can only be a good move.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> it has just been announced that the UKBFF have decided to introduce a Bikini class next season with the first show hosting the class being the Hercules on the 20th of November......
> 
> more details will follow in the coming months i am sure....but i am sure many will agree this is a good move by the UKBFF which will definitely open up the sport to a wider female audience and this can only be a good move.


Sounds interesting. I dont fully understand all the classes but what sort of physique would be expected in this class. Muscular, just one thats nice in a bikini etc etc. Excuse my stupidity.....


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds interesting. I dont fully understand all the classes but what sort of physique would be expected in this class. Muscular, just one thats nice in a bikini etc etc. Excuse my stupidity.....


You thinking of entering mate, don't think your girlfriend would appreciate you wearing her bikini  .

On a serious note, I do find the ladies classes very confusing in what is required.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> You thinking of entering mate, don't think your girlfriend would appreciate you wearing her bikini  .
> 
> On a serious note, I do find the ladies classes very confusing in what is required.


Ha ha! I think its the only way ill ever compete so if i am allowed to enter then im game for that!! :lol:

I agree, sometimes theres different classes but the sort of physiques just look the same, weight looks the same etc, going to do some research on it.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dagman72 said:


> On a serious note, I do find the ladies classes very confusing in what is required.


So do the judges lol

(whats that noise....can of worms being opened) :lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds interesting. I dont fully understand all the classes but what sort of physique would be expected in this class. Muscular, just one thats nice in a bikini etc etc. Excuse my stupidity.....


Mankini Dude, you'd defo get a placing, wudnt say you would win though, ha.

Im sure there will be a ''What there looking for'' in this class, but TBH who knows what the judges are looking for these days?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

thats great new, hopefully it will be like the US Pro league :thumb:

Sonia is also a Pro figure competitor, she looks amazing doing bikini too :thumb: :thumb : these girls have still got quite a bit of muscle, just havent had to harsh diet, which is cool!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

carly said:


> thats great new, hopefully it will be like the US Pro league :thumb:
> 
> Sonia is also a Pro figure competitor, she looks amazing doing bikini too :thumb: :thumb : these girls have still got quite a bit of muscle, just havent had to harsh diet, which is cool!!


Looks really good then, hopefully this will be what its like.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the bikini division in the us is huge and i believe usually one of the biggest classes.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

glad to hear they are dragging themselves out of the dark ages..and actually giving athletes the classes they want.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

there is a god.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh cool another class to consider competing in


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

whats the diff then between a toned figure class and bikini?

Whats the look the judges will be after?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good move for the UKBFF

for the ladies in shape who want to compete but dont want to diet for weeks


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Are any of the bikini athletes in the US less than beautiful?

Seems almost like a beauty pageant.

If that athlete above had the same body but looked like Dot Cotton for instance, would she still be a Pro?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> So do the judges lol
> 
> (whats that noise....can of worms being opened) :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:



mal said:


> whats the diff then between a toned figure class and bikini?
> 
> Whats the look the judges will be after?


different federation.....

VERY roughly:

*UKBFF:NABBA*

bikini:toned figure

bodyfitness:small trained figure

U55kg physique:trained figure

O55kg physiquehysique


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is certainly not a beauty contest....i am not a judge with the UKBFF so i am guessing here but i would imagine they would be looking for a less harder, defined look to the muscle than they currently have with the body-fitness


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

What a result...toned figure and bikini classes for me next yr!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> it is certainly not a beauty contest....i am not a judge with the UKBFF so i am guessing here but i would imagine they would be looking for a less harder, defined look to the muscle than they currently have with the body-fitness


totally agree, and I hope they follow the US look as they still have muscle just not real lean


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Weeman in a bikini......................

Mrs Weeman of course


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

without wishing to be harsh but all these womens classes IMo are a bunch of rubbish on a bodybuilding stage

dont get me wrong people can view what they want but in terms of judging on a bodybuilding stage - some one should not be marked down for being TOO muscular or lean it just goes against the grain of bodybuilding IMO and it seems to pander to those not wanting to train or diet as hard IMO

against others opinions maybe but thats the way i would see it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this could be said about the first timers or novice classes in some shows Glen......

personelly i think it is a good move as it opens up the sport to more women....no one is aying the bikini class is full of girls who do not diet, the look is that of a girl who does not kill herself whilst dieting...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> personelly i think it is a good move as it opens up the sport to more women.


exactly what sport would ms bikini open open up to more women ??


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> this could be said about the first timers or novice classes in some shows Glen......
> 
> personelly i think it is a good move as it opens up the sport to more women....no one is aying the bikini class is full of girls who do not diet, the look is that of a girl who does not kill herself whilst dieting...


sorry mate but when is a novice or first timer potentially marked down for being too lean or too muscular?

I am probably being overly judgemental but for me this class is going to cause no end of judging headaches for those judging and those competing and audiences and will create too much abiguity of what is required


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

from what i see in the US glen its like miss hawaiin tropic.

as you say, what defines a winner?

sure, attracts more to the 'sport' but they are far on the outside of this circle...

a girl can be naturally slim from day to day tasks, not diet, look good in a bikini and walk away with a trophy.

nothing applaudable for me...well done, you abstained from having ice cream after dinner for 4 weeks and you look like you know your away around a butt blaster.

*opens can of worms*


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

re far on the outside of this circle

and will attract any many enhanced lippo sucked, made up beauty queens wanting to show off their bodies, tans, and new thong bikinis while being oggled at by an audience of bodybuilders and fans, with all their made up slutty mates drinking wine in the stands.

sounds freaking brilliant actually !! where can we buy tickets ????? and any more info for the event.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

My only issue is it will be even more rushed at the finals.

Last year we got to see all the girls so their individual poses on the sat but because it took so long none of the upper weight class mens routines if i remember rightly. Now this is unfair and i did enjoy watching the womans but most are their to see the mens and it didnt make sense at all.

Adding another female class which if going by the way it has in america will become very popular i dont see how they will manage it unless they cut out all individual routines on the sat.


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hilly said:


> My only issue is it will be even more rushed at the finals.
> 
> Last year we got to see all the girls so their individual poses on the sat but because it took so long none of the upper weight class mens routines if i remember rightly. Now this is unfair and i did enjoy watching the womans but most are their to see the mens and it didnt make sense at all.
> 
> Adding another female class which if going by the way it has in america will become very popular i dont see how they will manage it unless they cut out all individual routines on the sat.


the IFBB dont have routines for figure ladies, so maybe now the new class is introduced, they will ditch the routines


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> re far on the outside of this circle
> 
> and will attract any many enhanced lippo sucked, made up beauty queens wanting to show off their bodies, tans, and new thong bikinis while being oggled at by an audience of bodybuilders and fans, with all their made up slutty mates drinking wine in the stands.
> 
> sounds freaking brilliant actually !! where can we buy tickets ????? and any more info for the event.


lol :lol:

no different to now, some women like to create a routine like a stripper.

How many times has a woman bent over and touched her heels in front of the front row and slapped her ass on the way back up?

There's a need to feel sexy and there's a posing routine at a bodybuilding show

General reaction is blokes 'whoop whoooping' and shouting for her to get her rat out.

classy


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

General reaction is blokes 'whoop whoooping' and shouting for her to get her rat out.

classy

IB has a good point there.!!!!!!!!

It will be interesting to see how this goes ?????

:thumb:


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Bikini class is freaking awesome! That's where I'll meet my future wife!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

> That's where I'll meet my future wife!


with a boat like yours mate - I would consider that to be highly unlikely ;o)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

> General reaction is blokes 'whoop whoooping' and shouting for her to get her rat out


Its times like that you need a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Its times like that you need a wardrobe malfunction


you should of been at the NABBA N.E... girl stuck her chest right out and the bikini flew off :lol:


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> with a boat like yours mate - I would consider that to be highly unlikely ;o)


Dude at least I av the minerals to show my 2 show my "boat" on ere. Yours must be that bad you stick a dumb American prison pic on your profile instead!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol :lol:
> 
> no different to now, some women like to create a routine like a stripper.
> 
> ...


This is so true....a girl at a comp I went to recently did exactly this...it was like ohhhhh my eyesssss...no need tbh!

If she was trying to show off her glute/ham tie in ...she failed!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> So do the judges lol
> 
> (whats that noise....can of worms being opened) :lol:


No comment


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> re far on the outside of this circle
> 
> and will attract any many enhanced lippo sucked, made up beauty queens wanting to show off their bodies, tans, and new thong bikinis while being oggled at by an audience of bodybuilders and fans, with all their made up slutty mates drinking wine in the stands.
> 
> sounds freaking brilliant actually !! where can we buy tickets ????? and any more info for the event.


This

should be enjoyable to say the least, allthough I do agree it is pretty much a miss world contest but with a small amount of muscle


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I was in Las Vegas last week watching their USA championships and he womens bikini class was certainky the biggest class with 4 height classes with over 30 to 40 competitors in each class. I think it would definately be a good move and we may well be having an amateur bikini class at our British Grand Prix in March next year to appeal to a wider audience. :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do think this is a good idea but will only be a success if the judging is constant through the year and at the finals....both the UKBFF and NABBA have been the victim to inconsist judging over the last 12-18 months in the female classes...


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

The british finals will be a 3 day event before long... Hell last year was bad enough!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lou said:


> No comment


Lol there's another class I don't have a hope in hell of competing in then..... :lol:

Think powerlifting is definitely the way to go :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

vonce I saw around 4 figure ladies on stage which have gone down the bikini routine and they all explain its due to more publications and magazine work, I think its the most fab idea ever!! but hey thats a bikini wanabee talking ;-)


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

In the aspect of money and sponsorships it's a great idea. In the aspect of it being on a bodybuilding stage it has absolutely no place there whatsoever. Come off it guys, I can see the appeal of watching half naked women with fake tits as much as the next guy, but it isn't exactly encapsulating the bodybuilding ideal now is it. Beauty patent more like


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> from what i see in the US glen its like miss hawaiin tropic.
> 
> as you say, what defines a winner?
> 
> ...


thank you... :thumbup1:



romper stomper said:


> re far on the outside of this circle
> 
> and will attract any many enhanced lippo sucked, made up beauty queens wanting to show off their bodies, tans, and new thong bikinis while being oggled at by an audience of bodybuilders and fans, with all their made up slutty mates drinking wine in the stands.


and you.... :thumbup1:



Vince said:


> TBH i would have preferred if the UKBFF created a new female class in between Bodyfitness and Bodybuilding, something similar a Trained Figure in Nabba.
> 
> I've seen pics of the current "Pro" Bikini girls on the IFBB Pro League circuit and they're no more no less than Glamour models with a coat of Jan Tana, I got nothing against beauty contests but they have no place in a Bodybuilding Show!
> 
> Bodybuilding (and in that i include Figure) is already the only sport where there's no show of athletic performances on contest day, the only sign of hard work and sacrifice is that look that we bring to the stage achieved through hard diet and endless cardio, thake that out of the picture and what's left??


... and you :thumbup1:



Lou said:


> No comment


...and ditto :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jonno said:


> General reaction is blokes 'whoop whoooping' and shouting for her to get her rat out.
> 
> classy
> 
> ...


Cant disagree this happens.....



AWG said:


> This
> 
> should be enjoyable to say the least, allthough I do agree it is pretty much a miss world contest but with a small amount of muscle


errr no... here I DO disagree... NO muscle....

Bodybuilding....?????



Pscarb said:


> i do think this is a good idea but will only be a success if the judging is constant through the year and at the finals....both the UKBFF and NABBA have been the victim to inconsist judging over the last 12-18 months in the female classes...


Only good thing I can see is girls might see it as way in and get the bug and take it further... I started with no ambition past toned figure and am now massively more muscular than when I started....



najybomb said:


> In the aspect of money and sponsorships it's a great idea. In the aspect of it being on a bodybuilding stage it has absolutely no place there whatsoever. Come off it guys, I can see the appeal of watching half naked women with fake tits as much as the next guy, but it isn't exactly encapsulating the bodybuilding ideal now is it. Beauty patent more like


TOTALLY agree... entertainment and money but not boybuilding lets be honest.....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i will b prepping a v close friend of mine for the hercules, she is a national standard 400m runner and my old training partner.....she is an unbeleivable athlete....here are pics of her in training kit an then all glammed up so what u can expect her to look like onstage....Scott Horton has already seen pics of her and gone crazy over them and we will b going down to see Scott soon so we can nail the 'look' tht is required, needless to say she is gonna b BIG in my opinion.....


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> there is a god.


and he loves you Weeman? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Bikini class is nothing short of a beauty contest - but possibly a stepping stone into BIGGER and better things LOL!

I can just see it now backstage conversation between - physique girl and bikini girl;

PG: What class are you competing in? (sounding like Marg Simpson of course)

BG: 'Bikini, it's my first time I'm soo nervous'

PG: 'Do you train at all or did you just pitch up thinking it was a good idea to compete today?'

BG: 'I have always looked this good, I was Miss Birmingham in 2007 and Miss United Kingdom in 2008, so this year I thought I would do something different'. Do you train then? I bet you spend hours in the gym don't you? Have you ever used that stuff errmm Stackers?' Cos you look quite lean with lots of muscle' :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

XJPX said:


> i will b prepping a v close friend of mine for the hercules, she is a national standard 400m runner and my old training partner.....she is an unbeleivable athlete....here are pics of her in training kit an then all glammed up so what u can expect her to look like onstage....Scott Horton has already seen pics of her and gone crazy over them and we will b going down to see Scott soon so we can nail the 'look' tht is required, needless to say she is gonna b BIG in my opinion.....


WOw, she will do well, looks to have an incredible physique, the perfect look in my opinion!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> Bikini class is nothing short of a beauty contest - but possibly a stepping stone into BIGGER and better things LOL!
> 
> I can just see it now backstage conversation between - physique girl and bikini girl;
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

am with Z and Lou. imo its nothing more than a beauty pageant and would rather have seen a class brought in between bodyfitness and physique.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lou said:


> Bikini class is nothing short of a beauty contest - but possibly a stepping stone into BIGGER and better things LOL!
> 
> I can just see it now backstage conversation between - physique girl and bikini girl;
> 
> ...


strongly disagree, the girl i am prepping is on the verges of the GB 400m squad and wud giv most bodybuilders a serious lesson in how to olympic lift.....am yet to see another girl who weighs 50kilos clean and press twice their bodyweight....yes their will b sum who just rock up, but those that seriously train will shine night and day above the rest.....so lets not put down the ones that do...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

there is some bitchiness on this isnt there :confused1: ...why ? If you dont like it - then don't do it is the way I see it. People b!tch about Nabba toned figure just the same ...but the variation in girls physiques within this category is massive - despite the rules !

I know a perfect candidate for this class as well - it's not for me, but different strokes and all that. Will be interesting to see how it develops I think.



XJPX said:


> strongly disagree, the girl i am prepping is on the verges of the GB 400m squad and wud giv most bodybuilders a serious lesson in how to olympic lift.....am yet to see another girl who weighs 50kilos clean and press twice their bodyweight....yes their will b sum who just rock up, but those that seriously train will shine night and day above the rest.....so lets not put down the ones that do...


Why has she chosen to start competing in this category then J ?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> there is some bitchiness on this isnt there :confused1: ...why ? If you dont like it - then don't do it is the way I see it. People b!tch about Nabba toned figure just the same ...but the variation in girls physiques within this category is massive - despite the rules !
> 
> I know a perfect candidate for this class as well - it's not for me, but different strokes and all that. Will be interesting to see how it develops I think.
> 
> Why has she chosen to start competing in this category then J ?


its one comp in a year hun, she just using it to make sure she is tight for start of her preseason training, she has just finished her season and knows if she is stepping onstage will have to stay tight all off season....a lot of GB female athletes are fitness models...this is a gd stepping stone and oppotunity for her for some increased exposure to the fitness industry


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jordan you preping er? COP OUT! you take all the easy jobs! lol so whats the prep tanning? more or less ready any way lol


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> jordan you preping er? COP OUT! you take all the easy jobs! lol so whats the prep tanning? more or less ready any way lol


lolololol :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

XJPX said:


> strongly disagree, the girl i am prepping is on the verges of the GB 400m squad and wud giv most bodybuilders a serious lesson in how to olympic lift.....am yet to see another girl who weighs 50kilos clean and press twice their bodyweight....yes their will b sum who just rock up, but those that seriously train will shine night and day above the rest.....so lets not put down the ones that do...


I think you have entirely missed the point - bodybuilding, bikini, bodyfitness classes has NOTHING to do with athletic ability I am pleased that she is about to make a breakthrough for team GB.....but tbh looking at the girl your 'prepping' she will be too muscular for the bikini class.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Lou said:


> Bikini class is nothing short of a beauty contest - but possibly a stepping stone into BIGGER and better things LOL!
> 
> I can just see it now backstage conversation between - physique girl and bikini girl;
> 
> ...


lets say for example, one person who was thinking about doing that class has just read your post, may well now be thinking fvck it im not doing it if thats what people think. Maybe its one less that would have gone on to do other classes in years to come.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

my initial poitn was tha biguity of all these classes - with bodybuilding its fairly simple - the bigest, leanest, most symetrical will win

but with this classes you could have someone who is a better bodybuilder being marked DOWN because they are too msucular or lean! I can hear the protests from those stating well choose the right class but this wouldnt happen in other sports, imagine it telling a spirnter to run fast - but not TOO fast:confused1:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lou said:


> I think you have entirely missed the point - bodybuilding, bikini, bodyfitness classes has NOTHING to do with athletic ability I am pleased that she is about to make a breakthrough for team GB.....but tbh looking at the girl your 'prepping' she will be too muscular for the bikini class.


we will see, il jus hav her stand ther and only semi tense her abs and semi tense her legs, will hav to hide her upper back as it is v v muscular from gym work but she has long hair so thts fine lol...and i agree 'prepping' haha....i didnt realli need to put tht, she is ready to rock.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

XJPX said:


> we will see, il jus hav her stand ther and only semi tense her abs and semi tense her legs, will hav to hide her upper back as it is v v muscular from gym work but she has long hair so thts fine lol...and i agree 'prepping' haha....i didnt realli need to put tht, she is ready to rock.


Perhaps the bodyfitness class would be a better option for her - she shows great potential but put her in the 'wrong' class and she could walk away very disppointed - its a bit of a minefield. But good luck to her.

 

Lou XX


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> lets say for example, one person who was thinking about doing that class has just read your post, may well now be thinking fvck it im not doing it if thats what people think. Maybe its one less that would have gone on to do other classes in years to come.


Oh dear 1Russ100...I wasn't the first to state that bikini class was more akin to a beauty contest.....but this is exactly what people think. :whistling:

I agree with others in that there should be a class between physique and bodyfitness at least that still takes a good amount of training just like bodyfitness does - but with the bikini class practically any girl with a half decent body trained or untrained could compete which 'laughs' at the term bodybuilding contest; that is what I was trying to demonstrate with my theoretical conversation.....which incidentally also takes the rise out the more extreme end of female bodybuilding.....lets see if you can spot it. 

Men just don't know how to read between the lines.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Regardless of whether people are put off by the posts it doesn't matter. It isn't bodybuilding in any sence of the word and is a rediculous class to introduce to a stage where most aspire to be as muscular and conditioned as possible. A total laugh in the face of bodybuilding. Go to miss world not the ukbff. The loyalty ban and now a beauty contest? They are not heading in the right direction!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lou said:


> Oh dear 1Russ100...I wasn't the first to state that bikini class was more akin to a beauty contest.....but this is exactly what people think. :whistling:
> 
> I agree with others in that there should be a class between physique and bodyfitness at least that still takes a good amount of training just like bodyfitness does - but with the bikini class practically any girl with a half decent body trained or untrained could compete which 'laughs' at the term bodybuilding contest; that is what I was trying to demonstrate with my theoretical conversation.....which incidentally also takes the rise out the more extreme end of female bodybuilding.....lets see if you can spot it.
> 
> Men just don't know how to read between the lines.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


this i totallly agree with, i think u need to make ur posts more clear for us men haha  , i consider myself to be fairly switched on aswell and totally misconstrued ur original post lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Lou said:


> Oh dear 1Russ100...I wasn't the first to state that bikini class was more akin to a beauty contest.....but this is exactly what people think. :whistling:
> 
> I agree with others in that there should be a class between physique and bodyfitness at least that still takes a good amount of training just like bodyfitness does - but with the bikini class practically any girl with a half decent body trained or untrained could compete which 'laughs' at the term bodybuilding contest; that is what I was trying to demonstrate with my theoretical conversation.....which incidentally also takes the rise out the more extreme end of female bodybuilding.....lets see if you can spot it.
> 
> *Men just don't know how to read between the lines....* :lol: :lol: :lol:


  true. There is a lot we dont know how to do!


----------

